# Trilobite bytes.



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

You have heard about "Take a bite out crime," well this is taking a byte out of time. Full video is "Jurassic Snacks."










This Dapol DMU runs like silk.










The Hornby A4 Mallard runs the rake. Beautiful machine. Foreground will be a passenger terminus. The platforms will be un attached to allow for easy replacement with modern platforms to be able to move the clock forward or back a century.


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)




----------

